# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Helboar, The Other White Meat

## Phocito

This quest in Hellfire can be cheesed by having completely full bags, getting 1 purified and 7 tainted with no bag space to get a toxic.

Once you have 1 purified and 7 tainted meats in your bag, spam click the item to purify them, if it's a toxic you get "No bag space", if you keep clicking through it, the item will eventually purify, bypassing the Toxic Meat issue. This cuts this quest down from killing 20-30 boars to just 8 if you're lucky, saving a nominal amount of time.

Setup:
- 1 Purified Meat
- 7 Tainted Meats
- No other bag slots available

----------


## FancyPantsu

Just used this today on my alt, saved a lot of time lol. Thanks

----------

